# Shallow Sport Scooter Rebuild



## TexasFlats

I've been working on this little project for over three years now and have been wondering if it will ever end. I've missed more than a couple of fishing opportunities during the process. I have been blessed(?) with being a perfectionist, to a fault, which has served me well in this task. I didn't know much about boat construction when I started, but I do now as a result of this experience.

I bought the boat about 6 years ago from a good friend of mine (yes we're still friends), who bought it from another mutual friend, so at least I knew who to point _the_ finger at when I uncovered shoddy repairs. The hull was built in 1988, and let's just say that it has not had it easy since then. After using the boat for about 2 years, I noticed that the boat had a slight list and the performance seemed to be dropping off over time. It was the end of the fishing season, so I parked the boat and was not able to investigate the issue for almost a year.

I knew that the deck had been replaced and that the hull had been filled with expanding foam during the last refurb, so I assumed that the foam had absorbed some water. I decided to do some exploratory surgery to see how bad it was.

The hull had some in-deck baitwells, which I removed to gain access to the foam below the deck. The foam I found was completely saturated. After trying to get as much of the foam out as I could reach through the baitwell holes, I realized that more of the deck would need to come off to get to all of the foam.

At this point, my plan was to identify the individual deck panels, cut them out, remove the soaked foam and then re-deck.
Little did I know at the time&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

The day I brought it home:










Cold Pass with my dad at the helm, before the trouble started:

















First cuts to the deck: wet foam


























I was hoping to stop here:










but there was significant structural damage to the foam filled stringers:

crack where stringer meets hull:









crushed and cracked where stringer meets bulkhead:









TF


----------



## davidb

Great info. Was the wrong type of foam used? Knowing what you do now would you do it over again?


----------



## TexasFlats

*Demo continues*

The foam filled stringers had significant damage. Delaminated at the hull, cracks that could not easily be repaired. All of the rest of the foam in the boat was soaked, so there was no reason to believe that the foam in the stringers wasn't wet too.


















This was the only structure I kept:










I didn't want to use wood for the rebuild because of the weight and potential rot, so I found a product called Nida-Core to use. It's a honeycomb core with layers of fiberglass on both sides. Very light weight and strong.


----------



## TexasFlats

davidb said:


> Great info. Was the wrong type of foam used? Knowing what you do now would you do it over again?


David,
I'm not sure if it was the wrong type of foam. It was 2# expanding foam, which is Coast Guard approved, but it seemed to be very dry and brittle. This type of foam is not supposed to absorb water, but I have proof otherwise. Needless to say, I am not using it again.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

The Nida-Core is some great stuff - less than half of the weight of marine ply. It does require more prep though.

Started out by adding some glass to the bottom of the hull. Then added new bulkheads at the front deck. New stringer panels, which will create a box shape similar to the original except much stronger.










Not part of the original structure, but I thought it couldn't hurt to have some additional cross bracing to tie the stringers together.









Cleats installed to support the new deck panels.









Frames to tie the transom to the stringers. These will also add some support for the poling platform.


----------



## TexasFlats

I had RDS weld up a new fuel tank. Managed to get 32 gallons under the deck - the old 24 stuck up a few inches into the console.









With the new stringers in place, there is enough structure to support the hull for flipping.









Just a scratch here and there ...

















Weeks of sanding, 2 layers of gelcoat and a multitude of deep scratches gone to get to this point. All smooth now!









Graphite/Epoxy coating - slick, smooth and hard as nails. Should add some protection from the occasional oyster reef. Easy to repair otherwise.

4 coats later:










New aluminum trailer:


----------



## Melon

Looking good!


----------



## Redtailman

So far so good, i like the bottom color of the hull.Put a before and after picture in the show your shallow sport thread looks good http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88513


----------



## TexasFlats

Rebuilding the console:

SS had a raised portion on the deck to cover the fuel tank and mount the console. I have other plans, so I filled the notch in.









Filled, faired and painted.








Inside with new bracing.










Pre-wired.




























Mostly done with the console for now.


----------



## TexasFlats

Right now I'm working on getting the deck on the boat.

Stringer tops cut to size and trial fitted.









With fuel tank in place.









Transom brace / filler panel.

















I will fill in the spaces left on the transom with more Nida-Core panels.

No wood added to the boat, but I needed a way to back the Nida with something I can put a screw into. I chose to use HDPE panels glued to the underside of the stringer tops. I also used tee nut inserts in the HDPE so I can use bolts instead of screws. The tee nuts are also backed with HDPE and sealed to prevent water from getting in the hull through the bolt holes.

Starboard stringer top with the HDPE bonded to the underside.










Tee nuts installed.









Starboard stringer top (upside down) with HDPE backer plates over the tee nuts.









It all comes together as a stack. Should be pretty strong.









New deck panels trial fit.


----------



## robul

very nice work. I have a feeling I will be doing this too my dargel before too long.. Thanks for sharing thus far..


----------



## Slimshady

Would have been nice to know the before and after weight difference. Its a lot of weight if the stringers were holding water. Raised consol in the future? Awesome rebuild. Keep up the good work and pics.


----------



## TimOub007

Looking good TF. How is Parker doing? Mine made 7 months a couple of days ago and are crawling all over the place.

Did you decide anything on venting that thing?

Keep your thread on bateau up to date too for the die hards over there.

T


----------



## TexasFlats

Tim,
Parker is doing very well. Glad to hear the twins are getting along too.
I may vent one day, but right now I am _bent_ on getting the boat to floating status. Blasting through about 2400 pictures to bring the 2cool crowd up to where I am in the build - will need some support to finish in an _un_timely manner.

Looking forward to some more brainstorming about the vents.....

Troy


----------



## redfish bayrat

Tflats, You guys on this board that take and completely redo a boat blow me away. You guys are amazing with glass. Your boat is really looking great. I'm also amazed a PGFab's cat he welded up. After you finish, please posts some on the water pics.


----------



## TexasFlats

Slimshady said:


> Would have been nice to know the before and after weight difference. Its a lot of weight if the stringers were holding water. Raised consol in the future? Awesome rebuild. Keep up the good work and pics.


Slim,
I didn't get a chance to weigh the boat before the project started, but I will definitely weigh after. I have tried to figure out how much water was potentially in the hull. Here's a bit of an edited email debate on the subject with the two previous owners.......

Looks like you took all that "WILL NEVER ABSORB WATER" foam outta there. Whats up with that??
-----
I have removed about 5 cubic feet of the foam, which weighed in at about 115 lbs.

(&#8230;and now for the math portion of today's show&#8230

The pourable expanding foam (that Mr. _ill's not-to-be-named boat surgeon) used in the hull has a nominal cured weight of approximately 2 lbs/ cu ft.

5 x 2 = 10 lbs approximate weight of removed foam.

115 - 10 = 105 lbs "unknown substance" or 21 lbs per cu ft of foam "unknown substance".

Coast Guard approved flotation foam may take on 2% water by volume in the short term and 10% long term.

For this exercise we will be using the 10% rule for rode-hard and put up wet - 

1728 cu in per cu ft x 10% = 173 cu in

Control liquid (water) is 8.34 lbs per gal or .036 lbs per cu in.

 - we can assume that the foam could ingest about 6.23 lbs water per cu ft of foam. 

.036 x 173 = 6.23 

Taking into account the extra weight - 21 lbs per cu ft - we can extrapolate (yeah that's right) that the foam is approximately 33.7% full of "unnamed liquid".

Now&#8230;we know that the foam is 10% full of water - as assumed by Coast Guard standards - then the other 23.7% is "mystery liquid". 

21 / 6.23 = 3.37 (6.23 = 10% foam volume)

If the foam expands to about thirty times its original volume it would be about 67% void - or 33% full - added to the 33.7% "fluid" means that the foam is 66.7% full.

-----
 
If there was about 43 cubic feet of foam in the boat, and the foam could possibly soak up 6.23 lbs per cubic foot - there was at least 268 pounds of water in the hull. This is based on 10% saturation.

At 33.7% saturation, it could have been 888 pounds! I think that's a little high, but nonetheless, there was alot of extra weight in the boat.

Yes, raised console. Tired now. Show you tomorrow.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

redfish bayrat said:


> Tflats, You guys on this board that take and completely redo a boat blow me away. You guys are amazing with glass. Your boat is really looking great. I'm also amazed a PGFab's cat he welded up. *After you finish, please posts some on the water pics*.


Few things would make me happier than to do just that.

PG's boat is amazing - what I'm doing doesn't compare.

Thanks for the encouragement, Bayrat.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

Need to have some foam in the boat, but after all I have had to do as a result of foam gone bad, I will use something other than expanding polyurethane foam. I have labored over which foam to use for a couple of years. I have actually purchased enough expanding foam in 4lb. density to do my boat. I have done tests with this foam and it seems like it will work fine. I just can't do it though. I believe that the heat that develops inside the hull and the lack of air circulation contribute to it's early breakdown, making it brittle and suceptible to water intrusion.

Plan B:
Expanded Polystyrene Foam, aka Styrofoam.

Found a distributor here in Houston and purchased (5) 10' x 1' x 1' billets of 4lb. density foam.









I built a hot wire foam cutter and started shaping the foam to fit the hull.



















I had to section the billets lengthways to fit inside the stringers and sponsons. It was alot of work, but it all fits well and fills the entire hull.









The hot wire cutter seals the foam as it cuts, plus it is a closed cell foam. The specifications of styrofoam show that it takes alot longer for the foam to deteriorate to the point where it will start to absorb water, and when it does, it takes much longer and is less invasive. More foam than I need in the boat, but I think it will help give it a solid feel on the water. I bought 50ft^3 of foam - if 45 of it makes it into the boat, I will have about 2700# of flotation. That ought to do in any situation.

TF


----------



## Javadrinker

TF that boat is looking real good!


----------



## TexasFlats

Javadrinker said:


> TF that boat is looking real good!


Thanks, Java.

Slimshady, you win the door prize - raised console it is.... I've been holding back.










An early mock-up:










This is a 36q, but a 48q cooler will fit under the platform - 1 on each side. 94q in front and another 94q in back.




























Making sure all of the bolts in the raised platform and poling platform will line up with the tee-nuts in the poly backer boards has been a real bear.

I'll get a photo of a full mock-up with the deck, both platforms and the console this weekend.

TF


----------



## Shallow_Sport

I remember reading about this project, and I've seen most of these pictures too. Tex did you post these on another forum? I remember being impressed and bookmarked it sometime back to follow the progress, but I don't think it was here, obviously because you are posting up the pics a bit at a time, and they're from 06.


----------



## Shallow_Sport

Just found it on Bateau2 forum. I knew I had seen this somewhere.


----------



## TexasFlats

SS,

The pictures you saw were from Bateau2.com, the forum site for Boat Builder Central, which is where I bought the Nida-Core deck panels from. Jacques and Joel are great guys and have helped me out with some of the questions I have had along the way.

I have a couple of thousand pictures of the build. I am only trying to post enough here to show the progress, so some seem to be out of order relating to the date, but that has been the nature of the build.




TF


----------



## irbjd

TexasFlats, you've done an awesome job on the rebuild. Wish I was mechanically inclined and patient enough to undertake a rebuild like that.


----------



## TexasFlats

irbjd said:


> TexasFlats, you've done an awesome job on the rebuild. Wish I was mechanically inclined and patient enough to undertake a rebuild like that.


Thanks, irbjd. It's worthless until I finish - I'm working hard to get there.

TF


----------



## Slimshady

That is a Kick-a** raised consol. Saves on weight and looks incredible! I'm on my second rig with a raised consol and wouldn't have it any other way. Can't wait to see the remaining build. Small scooters are the best. I just have too many large friends that like going.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Amazing work!


----------



## TexasFlats

Slim,
Sweet rig. Is that the 20?

jd - thanks brother.

TF


----------



## Slimshady

TexasFlats said:


> Slim,
> Sweet rig. Is that the 20?
> 
> jd - thanks brother.
> 
> TF


Ya, its a '07 model. Love it. Its a lot faster than the old 18'6 classic no-sides and handles a little better. Wouldn't want to play "follow the leader" with a 15' though.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

DAY-UM, T-Roy, That is fantastic. I am IMPRESSED!


----------



## SpikeMike

are you going to put something on the deck for traction/grip?


----------



## TexasFlats

chunkn' charlie said:


> DAY-UM, T-Roy, That is fantastic. I am IMPRESSED!


Chuck,
Thanks, brother. And you guys thought I was just giving it a pretty paint job :slimer:


----------



## TexasFlats

SpikeMike said:


> are you going to put something on the deck for traction/grip?


Spike,
I am probably going to use KiwiGrip from Boat Builder Central.
http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=62
http://www.pachena.com/








White

It's made for boats and I think it will be easy on bare feet.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

*It's Your Fault*

I had to do a lot of extra work on my rebuild this week, and 2coolers - *it's your fault!*

After reading the "Bay Things that make you say Oh S**T" thread, I got paranoid and decided to add some more fiberglass to the bottom of my boat. I read story after story about people running over shell reefs, pipes, unknown objects, etc. that I decided I had to beef up the hull a little bit before I closed it up.

Granted, this hull has already survived trial by fire many times over, but nonetheless, a little extra glass ain't gonna hurt. What did hurt was all of the sanding I had to do to the inside of the hull bottom to prep it for lamination. I don't really care to remember how many sanding pads I have gone through in the process of rebuilding this boat, but it's a lot.

I lived through the sanding and got 2 layers of 18oz roving added to the inside bottom of the hull. Roving isn't much good except for bulk, which is all I needed.




























Also got a bunch of things done to get ready for next weekend when I will finish getting the deck on. Only thing picture worthy is the lift eyes and drain tubes are in:










TF


----------



## Texxan1

Sweet ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Definately post up the weight when your done.. It will definately be alot lighter when your done.

I know that my Mosca deck is built with Nida-Core and i used that same stuff to build a raised console for my neighbors boat and it is feather light...

Good stuff


----------



## cheetah

looking good! Man the paint looks good. Keep up the great work

Andy


----------



## TexasFlats

cheetah said:


> looking good! Man the paint looks good. Keep up the great work
> 
> Andy


Thanks, Andy - sorry so slow, check your PM.


----------



## TexasFlats

Texxan1 said:


> Sweet ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Definately post up the weight when your done.. It will definately be alot lighter when your done.
> 
> I know that my Mosca deck is built with Nida-Core and i used that same stuff to build a raised console for my neighbors boat and it is feather light...
> 
> Good stuff


Thanks, Texx.
I'm trying to figure out how to get it weighed. I want to weigh it before I get it fully rigged so I can see what the hull weight is, but not sure how I'm going to do it without going through a lot of trouble.

I have seen a way to do it on the trailer - something about weight at the wheels & tongue, then scoot the hull back 12 inches on the trailer & weigh again. Some sort of formula to plug in. I'll search on the web.

Does anyone know of a drive-on scale in Surfside/Freeport/POC etc?


----------



## Stuart

TexasFlats said:


> Does anyone know of a drive-on scale in Surfside/Freeport/POC etc?


I think there is a drive on scale at Vernor material near Freeport. It is right off 332 (east side) just south of business 288.


----------



## TexasFlats

Stuart said:


> I think there is a drive on scale at Vernor material near Freeport. It is right off 332 (east side) just south of business 288.


That's perfect - thanks, Stuart!


----------



## TexasFlats

Found the formula -

*Below is an email from Tom Lathrop, designer and builder of "Liz", explaining how to weigh a boat while on the trailer using only a bathroom scale.*

******************************************************

*Ray,*

*Here is the method I use to weigh boats on a trailer without hauling the boat to a commercial scale, which requires two trips for boat and trailer.*

*It's simple, accurate and will cause bystanders to marvel at your engineering whiz.*

*The boat stays on the trailer the entire time. Put the scale under the tongue near the end. You can even put a block on the scale to lift the tongue so you can see the dial. Record the weight. Now, slide the boat aft on the trailer 12" to 18". You must measure exactly how many inches you moved it, and record that. With the scale in the same location under the tongue, record the new scale reading. Finally, measure the distance in inches between the trailer axle (wheel centerline) and the point on the tongue where it touches the scale. You have then four measurements:*

*W1 = first (heavier) scale reading in lbs, W2 = second scale reading in lbs, X = the distance you shifted the boat in inches, C = distance between trailer axle and scale point in inches.*

*The formula is Boat Weight = C (W1-W2)/X*

*A couple of notes. The result, like any measurement, is sensitive to the accuracy of the input data. In this case, the most critical is the distance you slide the boat. One inch error out of 12 inches will really make a difference in the result. Slide the boat as far as you can and still have a readable load on the scales. Notice, too, that by subtracting the two scale readings, any constant error in the scale is canceled out.*

*Note to techies: The formula was derived by taking the sum of the moments around the trailer axle for each case and (since the sum of moments about a stationary object is zero) set the two equations equal to each other and solve for the trailer weight. Things that you don't know, like the trailer's weight and the location of the boat's center of gravity cancel out, leaving just the variables that you can measure, and the boat weight.*

*I also use another version of this formula for weighing a boat while it is under construction so I don't get a bad surprise when it's finished. You can use two bridged scales and/or a trailer extension to increase the range of weights you can measure. I usually shoot for measurements of about 30-40lbs* 
*for a low end and 250lbs or so for the high end. *

*In your case I would reverse the order of moving the boat and do it when you next go to the launch ramp so you can move the boat in a partial launch.* *Tom Lathrop*


----------



## Speckled Horn

Troy,

The boat looks awesome. I'm in for Thursday after work if you want some help...


----------



## Baywolf

*Cu.in per gallon?*

TFlats,

Control liquid (water) is 8.34 lbs per gal or .036 lbs per cu in.

how did you come about this part of the equation?


----------



## TexasFlats

*Extrapolatin'*



Baywolf said:


> TFlats,
> 
> Control liquid (water) is 8.34 lbs per gal or .036 lbs per cu in.
> 
> how did you come about this part of the equation?


Baywolf,
I don't remember the original source of information but I think this one will do:

http://ga.water.usgs.gov/edu/waterproperties.html

Here's a quick rundown of some of water's properties: 

Weight: 62.416 pounds per cubic foot at 32°F
Weight: 61.998 pounds per cubic foot at 100°F
Weight: 8.33 pounds/gallon, 0.036 pounds/cubic inch
Density: 1 gram per cubic centimeter (cc) at 39.2°F, 0.95865 gram per cc at 212°F
You checking my math? The email was more for chits & grins than anything else - and to give my buddies a hard time :slimer: .

TF


----------



## Gulf Coast Grinder

Troy,

That's awesome. I've been wondering what the status of the project was. It looks fantastic.

-JH


----------



## Baywolf

*I hate math, lol!*

I try to do as little as possible, but you made the math so easy I had to follow. Plus, I do calcs all day so it's almost second nature, as much as I think it sucks. I like the way you explained it, but I had a different question also, you used nida core in lieu of a fiberglass stringer, did you do it because you wanted the vertical support beneath the deck, or do you think the nida-core pieces are stronger than a unistructure fiberglass stringer?


----------



## TexasFlats

Baywolf said:


> you used nida core in lieu of a fiberglass stringer, did you do it because you wanted the vertical support beneath the deck, or do you think the nida-core pieces are stronger than a unistructure fiberglass stringer?


Baywolf,

The original foam filler stringers were of the unistructure type, tying the deck, transom, bulkheads and hull together. I didn't think I could duplicate a foam filled stringer (and guarantee that it would work in the end) that would be as strong as the way I built it. The NidaCore is not best suited for use as a stringer - I am relying on the strength of the glass on either side of the panel instead of the honeycomb sandwich. Some of the strength will come from the honeycomb because a stringer that flexes will break eventually, and the honeycomb will keep it from flexing beyond it's limits. Foam inside will also help to keep panel flex to a minimum. Either way, the Nida is stronger than what was there before:








Basically a 3/16" thick layer of glass over foam with 1/2" plywood on top. All of the strength came from the foam. You can also see in this photo that the bulkheads were barely tied to the deck and nothing tied to the front raised portion (which had substantial flex before the rebuild).

I built strength into the stringers by boxing them to Nida panels on the top of the stringer and tying it into the remaining original structure. I also added cross bracing to tie the new stringers together along with new bulkheads. The top of the new stringer box will sandwich between the deck and the hull, essentially recreating the unistructure design. In the end it will be lighter, stiffer, and stronger than the original design. I used epoxy in the build, which is stronger and more resilient than poly resin as well.

I have a couple of thousand pictures of almost every detail of the build and cad drawings; If you are curious about anything, let me know.

:cheers:

TexasFlats


----------



## TexasFlats

*Major Milestone*

Since my last progress post, I have been doing the final fitting of all stringer and deck panels in prep for bonding them all in. The raised console platform thru-bolts to tee nuts in the tops of the stringers - so they have to line up just right. It's hard to believe how much work I have done in the last week with so little to show for it, until yesterday....

Brad came out Thursday night and helped out with prep sanding the Nida panels, which helped a bunch. Another buddy, Rick came over yesterday for the glue-up. I'm not sure he knew what he was in for....

It was about 98 degrees yesterday outside, and who knows how hot it was in the shop. Slow epoxy was kicking in under 20 minutes, so we had to work fast. All the hard work paid off in the end - the stringers are in!




























I have been at it for 3 weekends and every day in between getting here - going to rest for a couple of days.

Special thanks to Brad and Rick for their help - wouldn't have been able to get this far along without it :cheers:

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

Had to go by the shop to ...... well..... no good reason, just had to go look and admire our hard work. The saga portrayed by the pictures do not do justice to the amount of work involved. With that said, it's all downhill from here!

I did stick the rest of the foam in the hull










but then I had to leave. It's my day off from the boat.


----------



## kcliff

awesome scooter, i am really looking at a 20' shallow sport decked out, and it is nice to see support from the builder as far as rebuilding goes, not many people do that. good luck, and post pics when it is complete- i am envious of your patience.


----------



## rllenos

Good god Troy. I had no idea you were taking it that far down. Where are you working on the boat? Maybe I can come by and watch and drink a beer for you. It is looking awesome. I have been looking for an old boat, been checking out www.classicaquasport.com and www.classicmako.com they do the same kind of rebuilds. I don't think I have the right stuff. Keep up the good work!!!

Ryan


----------



## TexasFlats

rllenos said:


> Good god Troy. I had no idea you were taking it that far down.
> 
> I have been looking for an old boat, been checking out www.classicaquasport.com and www.classicmako.com they do the same kind of rebuilds. I don't think I have the right stuff. Keep up the good work!!!
> 
> Ryan


That's funny, Ryan - I had no idea I was taking it this far either. Odd how things snowball, especially with a boat!

Here's another boat rebuild that I enjoyed:
http://www.classicseacraft.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=41537&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1&vc=1
Turned out real nice.

My "shop" is over near Meyerland if you want to come by some time.


----------



## TexasFlats

Decided to take advantage of the _cool _weather we had yesterday, since it was only about 82 degrees. The epoxy is workable for a lot longer when it's not close to 100.

The next step was to get the two rear panels of the deck and the transom filler panel bonded in. It was 10:00 when I finished prep sanding and trial fitting the panels, but I figured that another couple of hours would buy me another day's worth of work.




























A couple of hours turned into 3, but it's another milestone - decking on the boat


----------



## cheetah

Turning the corner now can hardly wait to see your finished boat!!! Thought of a name for her yet? I got my Kiwi grip and primer in yesterday.. woo hoo!


----------



## TexasFlats

cheetah said:


> Turning the corner now can hardly wait to see your finished boat!!! Thought of a name for her yet? I got my Kiwi grip and primer in yesterday.. woo hoo!


Capt. Andy, 
Yeah, I'm starting to get the feeling that this thing might float again!

Haven't been able to come up with a name yet. Let me know how the KiwiGrip works out - it's on the short list of what I might use on the deck.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

Couldn't get over to the shop on Saturday and when I got there Sunday - the lights were on, but there was no power to the plugs :headknock 
Made such a mess in the last couple of weeks I decided to stop and clean up a bit and got a couple of pictures of the hull without all of the clutter.



























I'm glad I decided to stay late Thursday night - not having power Sunday would have been a real setback. Need to do the final fitting of the 2 remaining deck panels and install the fuel tank before this weekend. If all goes well, the deck will be on by Sunday!


----------



## Speckled Horn

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy Birthday bud! Enjoyed the party Saturday. Paid the price all day on Sunday, too! Still thinking about that black paint?


----------



## TexasFlats

Thanks, Brad. I had a great time. :cheers: Sunday was definitely a sloooww day. Might have been a blessing that the plugs didn't work at the shop!

Still thinking about the black paint - sounds like a good idea. We'll have to see how good of a job I do on the fairing - black shows every flaw. I like the idea more the longer I think about it.....

Troy


----------



## TexasFlats

Making progress -

Finished getting the false transom closed in:








I will finish the fairing and cosmetics later, just need the structure complete right now.

Fuel tank is mounted:









Messiest thing I have had to do so far:









I used a router to remove 1/4" of thickness of the NidaCore where this aluminum plate fits in its place. This plate will spread the load of the raised console platform across the stringers in stead of on the deck. The two big holes are where the wiring and hoses will pass through into the console. The sets of four smaller holes are where the platform feet will bolt through to tee nuts in the stringers.

Next pictures should be with the deck on!

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

:dance:

Deck is on!










Over 1000lbs. of weight spread out on the deck to keep everything in place. Edouard helped out with cooler temps, which I needed to keep the epoxy alive long enough to get everything down. I'll get some better pics tonight.


----------



## cheetah

The Kiwigrip worked out awsome. Thins with water and multiple coats are easy to apply with a foam roller. I used less than 1/2 a gallon with 3 coats. i will apply one final coat after I finish the hull. I may have enough left over to do the floor of my Baystealth

Andy


----------



## TexasFlats

cheetah said:


> The Kiwigrip worked out awsome. Thins with water and multiple coats are easy to apply with a foam roller. I used less than 1/2 a gallon with 3 coats. i will apply one final coat after I finish the hull. I may have enough left over to do the floor of my Baystealth
> 
> Andy


Good to hear, Andy. I've got a week or so before I have to make a decision, but I'll probably go with the Kiwi.

Try to post up a picture when you're done.

Thanks,

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

It's going to be a boat when it grows up.

.


----------



## Slimshady

I'm jealous. Keep up the good work. Looks like your on the downhill.


----------



## TexasFlats

No good pictures right now. Lots of sanding getting ready for paint. If all goes well this week, I should have everything painted, including the KiwiGrip on the deck.

Hard to believe I'm getting ready for rigging. This little guy has been patiently waiting in it's crate for over 2 years:










Glad I got the 7 year warranty :biggrin:

.


----------



## Slimshady

Your gonna love that E-tech! Did you also go with the E-command gauges? Sounds like you've been getting some work done.


----------



## TexasFlats

Slim,

I got the System Check gauge. Everyone I talked to when I bought the motor said that I would have trouble with the I-Command gauge. I don't really need that fancy gauge anyway.










Water pressure gauge should be here this week.

Sanding and fairing is all I've been doing - not my favorite things to do. Since Speckled Horn came up with the idea to paint the vertical surfaces on the deck black to match the hull, I've been sanding. I hate bodywork - and since it's going to be black, it has to be fair or it will look like carp-ola. It's going to take me 2 weeks to do what a body man could do in 2 days.

Gathering up all the small parts I will need to finish the rigging - mostly nuts/bolts, hoses and wires at this point.

My new transom braces came in today










KiwiGrip for the deck and Bilgekote for inside the hatches will be here tomorrow. Don't think I'll have the deck done by this weekend, but I should be able to get the transom and raised bow section in paint by then.

TF


----------



## luna nueva

Unbelieveable TF. I hadnt seen this thread before and started looking through it and am very impressed. You have a gift my friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## Majekster

*Great Rebuild! ...motivation for my Majek Project*

Great Pics & Great Info... I'm new to 2cool & stumbled upon this thread while searching for info on Nidacore. I have a '96 Majek Redfish that I purchased in Nov '07. Took it out a couple times and it seemed to be sitting lower in the water (draft at rest) than my old shoalwater...whole topside felt solid no indication that water was in the hull. However, in December, noticed some condensation in the rear box (pontoon box) below the deck level & my only inclination was that there was water in the hull...drilled a small hole(1/8-inch), had a couple of drips come out...my curiousity kept me wondering....decided to drill a couple small (1/8-inch) holes on the deck - pressurized it via the hole in the rear box (30psi) and water shot out of the deck about 2' in the air....then it all started.

...got the skill saw out & began surgery (my first boat rebuild).

Enjoyed your posts & all the detailed info...great work - hope mine turns out as good.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Majekster....Looks itchy
I had to do that to my water logged 1997 shoalwater I feel your pain.

TexasFlats 
Looks great you've made a lot of progress


----------



## Speckled Horn

TF,

Sorry for even suggesting you paint the casting platform and transom. If I hadn't that thing woudl be rigged and floating by now. It really will look sweet matching the black hull paint, though.

Like the motor. I was getting worried they might sell that thing at the dealership, thinking you had passed away or something.


----------



## TexasFlats

Majekster said:


> Great Pics & Great Info... I'm new to 2cool & stumbled upon this thread while searching for info on Nidacore. I have a '96 Majek Redfish that I purchased in Nov '07. Took it out a couple times and it seemed to be sitting lower in the water (draft at rest) than my old shoalwater...whole topside felt solid no indication that water was in the hull. However, in December, noticed some condensation in the rear box (pontoon box) below the deck level & my only inclination was that there was water in the hull...drilled a small hole(1/8-inch), had a couple of drips come out...my curiousity kept me wondering....decided to drill a couple small (1/8-inch) holes on the deck - pressurized it via the hole in the rear box (30psi) and water shot out of the deck about 2' in the air....then it all started.
> 
> ...got the skill saw out & began surgery (my first boat rebuild).
> 
> Enjoyed your posts & all the detailed info...great work - hope mine turns out as good.


Majekster -

Looks familiar - you've got the dirty work out of the way. Don't know if you found this site yet or not:

http://209.190.4.227/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12045&sid=17d0176dbf72c97f6dcf5c0baac9163a

Much more detailed on the rebuild.

http://boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=NIDA_H8PP_finished

BBC will help you out with the rebuild on their forum, if you buy your materials from them - they have everything you need to to the repairs. Good luck and if you have any questions, I'll be glad to help out.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

Speckled Horn said:


> TF,
> 
> Sorry for even suggesting you paint the casting platform and transom. If I hadn't that thing woudl be rigged and floating by now. It really will look sweet matching the black hull paint, though.
> 
> Like the motor. I was getting worried they might sell that thing at the dealership, thinking you had passed away or something.


Brad,
Not to worry - your suggestion made a lot of sense. I'll like it better in the end, and the amount of work is about the same one way or the other. Tomorrow is when the paint starts to hit the hull.....


----------



## TexasFlats

I wanted to try to weigh the bare hull before I rigged it out so I could have a comparison to stock, so I used the formula in post #41.

Boat Weight = C(W1-W2)/X

C = Distance between axle centerline and point where wheel on trailer jack makes contact with the scale

W1 = Weight reading on scale with hull all the way forward

W2 = Weight reading after sliding hull back on trailer (make sure trailer doesn't move in the process)

X = Distance you moved the hull back on the trailer in inches (12" to 18" - be accurate)

I chocked the wheels so the boat wouldn't move. Then I put a bathroom scale under the wheel of the trailer jack - hull is all the way forward on the trailer.

Initial weight reading - 166#

W1 = 166

I slid the hull back on the trailer 18"

X = 18

New scale reading after sliding hull back - 64#

W2 = 64

Distance between scale and axle - 132"

C=132

So,

W=C(W1-W2)/X

W=132(166-64)/18

W=132(102)/18

W=13464/18

W=748#

Just for a second measurement, I moved the hull forward 4"

New W2 = 87

New X = 14

W=132(166-87)/14

W=132(79)/14

W=10428/14

W=744.86#

I guess we'll call it 750#, which is right in line with a factory hull. I'm pretty happy with that number - I added a lot of extra bracing throughout the entire hull and a couple of extra layers of glass on the bottom of the hull.

TF

.


----------



## TexasFlats

Majekster

Is that standing water in the third picture?


----------



## TexasFlats

:dance: :dance: :dance:

1st coat of paint is on!










I have been sanding for 2 weeks and about to lose my mind. Today I decided that enough was enough; you can literally fair a boat for as long as you want.










Paint went on well. Roll and tip method - looked great when I left the shop. I'll add a second coat tomorrow.










There's not just light in the tunnel - now I see the light at the end of the tunnel directly, and not a moment too soon.

TF

.


----------



## Majekster

*Water in Hull...*

Thanks for the info on the parts...

Yes, the third pic is of standing water in the hull... I was able to extract about 5 gallons or so before I cut the deck... after I cut it, there was enough left to fill up a shop-vac (at least 8 gallons).

Tried to dry out foam using quite a few different methods/suggestions, but nothing worked. The water was deep into the foam and I figured - what the hell...

...btw, if anyone has to rip out foam, I found the BEST way is with a shovel - seriously


----------



## TexasFlats

Majekster said:


> Thanks for the info on the parts...
> 
> Yes, the third pic is of standing water in the hull... I was able to extract about 5 gallons or so before I cut the deck... after I cut it, there was enough left to fill up a shop-vac (at least 8 gallons).
> 
> Tried to dry out foam using quite a few different methods/suggestions, but nothing worked. The water was deep into the foam and I figured - what the hell...
> 
> ...btw, if anyone has to rip out foam, I found the BEST way is with a shovel - seriously


Man, I feel your pain. The shovel didn't work for me. I had to cut into layers with a sawsall to get it out. It won't dry out either - mine sat for over a year before I got all the foam out - and it was still completely saturated.

Now the big question - *where is the water getting in from???*


----------



## Speckled Horn

*Looks awesome*

Troy,

Tonight take a pic of the entire boat. That way all your fans can see the black paint scheme for what it is. And, so we can see just how **** close you are to being done with her. If you want help hanging the motor, let me know what night you're thinking and I'll see about getting over there.

Looks great!


----------



## Majekster

*Water...*

Yeah, that was my biggest concern (obviously)... there were A LOT of scratches through the gelcoat on the bottom side, down to the fiberglass...very solid hull, no cracks & no deflection in the transom...

there was evidence of two spots (one on each side of the hull) where the previous owner had allowed the trailer to rub holes (literally) in the side of the boat, through the fiberglass (and it was poorly repaired with gelcoat and silicone reinforcement...aka smear silicone over the whole thing & surely it'd hold..haha)... and there were quite a few holes from accessories he had mounted on the deck, which weren't filled (about 8-10 holes, from a t-top & ice chest brackets, etc.).

...stringers look good and I've drilled a quite a few 1/2" holes in various spots along the sides, assuming the foam would be wet inside them as well, however, every spot I tested was dry.

as of now I attempted repairing the gel coat on bottom and with little luck in material choice, I decided not to skimp on the gelcoat and just have a boat repair shop re-do the bottom side....it's been there for 2 months now and they are currently polishing...should be ready soon. I did go over there frequently for the first couple weeks while they were filling the gouges and accessory holes in the rear (depth finder(s)...jackplate hoses, and other holes the previous owner had)...the boat looked great prior to spraying the new gel coat...now it's completely sprayed and I've yet to get over there.

Here's some more pics from a couple months ago:


----------



## TexasFlats

Final coat of black is on the transom and bow platform. Started on the KiwiGrip deck coating last night. I'm giving the entire deck a smooth heavy coat for coverage and I will tape off areas for a more aggressive non-skid coat.





































Depending on my schedule, I should be able to go pick up my motor from Gibbs today. Marie Brocato is my salesperson and she has been great to work with. I'm so happy that she hasn't decided to fire-sale my motor since it's been sitting in their shop for over two years. Thanks Marie!

TF

.


----------



## rllenos

Looking good Troy.

Ryan


----------



## angler_25

What type of paint did you use to paint the black hull and transom?


----------



## Freshwaterman

I have heard that SHallow Sport cuts corners with quality, After rebuidling the boat and seeing the inside, do you agree? By the way when are you going to start building boats. Bad *** Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah

Isn't that Kiwigrip awsome !! I applied the primer to my hull today and hopefully I will be rolling and tipping within a couple of days.....Just in time for the bull run WOO HOOO


----------



## TexasFlats

angler_25 said:


> What type of paint did you use to paint the black hull and transom?


Angler,

The coating on the hull is a mix of epoxy and graphite powder. I used Interlux Perfection on the transom and bow platform. The epoxy and graphite create a hard slippery suface that might help out with scraping the hull in the shallows. The perfection is great stuff for above the waterline - tough and shiny. It's a little bit tempermental about weather conditions, but if you hit it right it turns out great.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

jbrad said:


> I have heard that SHallow Sport cuts corners with quality, After rebuidling the boat and seeing the inside, do you agree? By the way when are you going to start building boats. Bad *** Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jbrad,

Shallow Sport did a good job putting my hull together - I even used a lot of the original structure to rebuild the inside of the hull. This boat has been through the wringer and survived - seems like they did a good job to me. Not to mention being one of the most desirable hull designs in shallow water craft history....

Thanks for the kudos, I appreciate it. It would be fun to build boats, but I don't know where I'd find the time.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

cheetah said:


> Isn't that Kiwigrip awsome !! I applied the primer to my hull today and hopefully I will be rolling and tipping within a couple of days.....Just in time for the bull run WOO HOOO


Capt. Andy,

The KiwiGrip is some pretty cool stuff. I put down 5 coats diluted 20% with a smooth roller for a base coat (still have 1/2 a gallon left!). After I get the console & poling platform mounted, I will tape off the deck and add some deeper texture with the loopy-goopy roller. Base coat is basically fully cured now - looks like it's going to work great!

Good luck with the bulls.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

It's starting to come together.

Mounted the jack plate Saturday morning. I think Speckled Horn was more excited about mounting the motor than I was, so he came over to help out and make sure it went off without a hitch.










We used a forklift to hoist and move the motor into place - took less time to get the E-Tec 90 into place than it did to mount the jackplate.




























Later on, after assessing the motor height, we decided to move it down a couple of holes. Almost got the console platform mounted, but a few of the screws weren't the right length, so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Shallow_Sport

Lookin' very nice.


----------



## fishin shallow

looks awesome keep us posted.


----------



## Gamble

Astounding work..........I'm impressed......looking forward to more pics


----------



## TKoenig

TF im tempted to drive up there one weekend and help u finish rigging that thing out!! i have been following this build since u started it in 07 on bateau... shes gonna be beautiful!


----------



## Laguna Freak

Majekster said:


> Yeah, that was my biggest concern (obviously)... there were A LOT of scratches through the gelcoat on the bottom side, down to the fiberglass...very solid hull, no cracks & no deflection in the transom...
> 
> there was evidence of two spots (one on each side of the hull) where the previous owner had allowed the trailer to rub holes (literally) in the side of the boat, through the fiberglass (and it was poorly repaired with gelcoat and silicone reinforcement...aka smear silicone over the whole thing & surely it'd hold..haha)... and there were quite a few holes from accessories he had mounted on the deck, which weren't filled (about 8-10 holes, from a t-top & ice chest brackets, etc.).
> 
> ...stringers look good and I've drilled a quite a few 1/2" holes in various spots along the sides, assuming the foam would be wet inside them as well, however, every spot I tested was dry.
> 
> as of now I attempted repairing the gel coat on bottom and with little luck in material choice, I decided not to skimp on the gelcoat and just have a boat repair shop re-do the bottom side....it's been there for 2 months now and they are currently polishing...should be ready soon. I did go over there frequently for the first couple weeks while they were filling the gouges and accessory holes in the rear (depth finder(s)...jackplate hoses, and other holes the previous owner had)...the boat looked great prior to spraying the new gel coat...now it's completely sprayed and I've yet to get over there.
> 
> Here's some more pics from a couple months ago:


Majekster,

Thanks for posting the photos of the bottom of your hull. Those are some serious scratches.


----------



## mflowers11

*PICTURES???*

IS THERE A REASON I CAN'T SEE THE PICS???h:


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Ike survival*

TF,

I hope your project survived Ike without incident. We're all lookkinng forward to completion of you project.


----------



## TexasFlats

Laguna Freak said:


> TF,
> 
> I hope your project survived Ike without incident. We're all lookkinng forward to completion of you project.


Laguna,

Appreciate it. Did manage to survive.

Also managed to get back to work on the boat, now that things are a little closer to normal at the house.

After a dozen test fits, the console platform is permanently mounted.










Rear hatch lid installed and finally got to peel the masking tape off of the transom and the bow platform.


----------



## TKoenig

looks great man cant wait to see it with all the bells and whistles on it!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Flounderpaloosas?


----------



## TexasFlats

No, I'll be out of town.









Make sure you guys take about 20 sticks of 1/2" PVC to mark all of the refrigerators and BBQ pits that are buried in the bay now...

Maybe I'll be ready for Duck-Off!


----------



## TexasFlats

All of the prep work I have done on the console is paying off right now. Nice to bolt it down and know that only a few connections need to be made.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

T-Roy, 
You got it going on. Man, this is impressive.

BTW, walking out the door, right now, for POC.

When are we taking your rig?


----------



## bb1234

I used to have the same boat awhile back, looks awesome. I had a buddy of mine carpet the front deck with some stout carpet and hemmed an edge around the carpet and just carpeted the hatch to make it fit snug without a latch. Thought I would pass that on, cause i felt it really made a difference.

NIcen Mate!!


----------



## TexasFlats

bb1234 said:


> I used to have the same boat awhile back, looks awesome. I had a buddy of mine carpet the front deck with some stout carpet and hemmed an edge around the carpet and just carpeted the hatch to make it fit snug without a latch. Thought I would pass that on, cause i felt it really made a difference.


BB,
Appreciate the input from a prevoius scooter owner. I have decided to use one of the rubber latches from a Yeti cooler for the front hatch lid. There was a metal latch there before and it rattled all the time.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

chunkn' charlie said:


> T-Roy,
> You got it going on. Man, this is impressive.
> 
> BTW, walking out the door, right now, for POC.
> 
> When are we taking your rig?


Fishing on a Tuesday...... you're killin me sad4sm

I'm done with giving predictions on finishing - I think I must be jinxing myself, so... soon is all I'll say.

.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Nice rig.


----------



## robul

great work man! progress is coming along nicely.. keep us updated..


----------



## cheetah

I think when you are ready to splash that fine rig we should have a "Texas Flats Splash Party" and invite all the folks who have been watching the progress of your work to join you in Christening the ????? wow what are you going to name her? Please let us know the splash date. I would be honored to attend and bring my "Latitude Adjustment II". It would be a hoot to fish together.

Andy


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

*get that boat ready*

OH T-Roy...OH T-Roy!


----------



## cheetah

Don't distract the man.. LOL great catch...!!


----------



## D2

Is it cheaper to rebuild a boat and just the know who that the boat is built right?????? I have looked at a lot of Shallow Sport projects just had no idea if it would be cheaper to buy a new or better condition boat??????


Just Curious...
D2


----------



## rocknreel

*Was the deck fiberglassed*

Great job on the rebuild. I had to ask you a question about the rebuild. I wanted to know if you fiberglassed the joints and screw holes before applying the kiwigrip to the deck?


----------



## kcliff

D2 i think you your building abilities can only answer that- if i wasnt familiar with fiberglass and all the prep work to do a whole new boat i would consider getting a new boat. if you had the knowledge tools and space i would consider it- another thing is having the money to do it- a new or used boat you can finance or if you are fortunate enough i guess you could pay cash- plus the resale may be harder if u build it and dont have a reputation as a fiberglass guy- but this is my opinion and i am sure others will say otherwise


----------



## TexasFlats

cheetah said:


> I think when you are ready to splash that fine rig we should have a "Texas Flats Splash Party" and invite all the folks who have been watching the progress of your work to join you in Christening the ????? wow what are you going to name her? Please let us know the splash date. I would be honored to attend and bring my "Latitude Adjustment II". It would be a hoot to fish together.
> 
> Andy


 Andy, Don't have a name yet. Looking forward to the splash - we can play follow the leader...


----------



## TexasFlats

D2 said:


> Is it cheaper to rebuild a boat and just the know who that the boat is built right?????? I have looked at a lot of Shallow Sport projects just had no idea if it would be cheaper to buy a new or better condition boat??????
> 
> Just Curious...
> D2


 D2 - It's definitely cheaper to find a boat in good condition. It wasn't about the money for me - I would have stopped a long time ago if that were true. It's like you mentioned - I know it's done right, and I know _everything _about this boat.

TK did it right - he's fishing while I'm rigging. I have missed out on waaaay too much fishing because I was working on the boat.

It comes down to what are you willing to deal with - start one project and end up with twelve. There is always more than meets the eye.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

rocknreel said:


> Great job on the rebuild. I had to ask you a question about the rebuild. I wanted to know if you fiberglassed the joints and screw holes before applying the kiwigrip to the deck?


No screws, yes on the joints.


----------



## fishnstringer

*TexasFlats,*

I love what you have accomplished. Your aluminum support for the elevated deck will hold truck up there! I've got an elevated 4' X 8' deck set up on aluminum tubing, but much smaller diameter and without the cross bracing on an 23' Explorer, and for the 10 years or more I've had it, there has been no failure or sign thereof. I have my 60 gallon gas tank under mine, with storage in the rear. However, I will admit I was surprised Boeker in, my welder, didn't use cross bracing, but said it wasn't necessary when I expressed concern. So far, so good!
Your talents are impressive, as is your final product. I hope to see you on the water someday. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## cheetah

Picked up a leaning post thanks to Gregr1971, (thx sir) and I will be installing it in the morning. Gonna take her down to Rockport and have buddy give the motor a once over just for insurance purposes dont wanna get stuck out there... and I will be ready to put her in the salt....just name it and I will be there come H** or High water


----------



## TKoenig

hey man we are dying to see a finished product... hope you didnt hit any kinks in the final stage!


----------



## TexasFlats

TKoenig said:


> hey man we are dying to see a finished product... hope you didnt hit any kinks in the final stage!


Only kink is Ike.
350' of new fence around the yard, which spawned about 5 other associated projects. I'm whipped.

I got to see her yesterday.

With any luck, I'll put in some time this holiday weekend. Thanks for checking in on me TK.

TF

.


----------



## TexasFlats

Got a couple of days in recently. Inside of front hatch is done and mounted the poling platform and transom deck plates.



















I'm picking up my throttle cables from Marie at Gibbs tomorrow - they're getting ready for the boat show right now. I need it to warm up so I can finish the last little bits of painting and non-skid.

More progress over the next couple of weeks for sure.

TF

.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Good work T-Roy. From my family to yours, Merry Christmas.


----------



## cheetah

That Platform looks awsome.. Merry Christmas 
Andy


----------



## sylvan

*another rebuild*

I have been reading about your rebuild for some time now and have enjoyed it very much. Congratulations- it looks great. Unfortunately that "build bug" bites me on a far too regular basis so I will attempt to post my rebuild on this forum if I can figure out how to post a new thread. I will let you folks know where it is because it has been great fun reading this one.


----------



## jdsuperbee

I am so glad that Sylvan gave me the link to this project. I've been wondering what happened to it. After Ike, the cover page format changed here on 2cool (I liked the old one better) and I've missed lots of posts including this one.
Great job! I hope I don't miss the future posts to follow your finish up and "splash".
BTW, if you haven't seen Sylvan's posts on his project, it turned out really well. Definitely worth seeing.
You guys should mark your projects as "green" (the current trend) since you are doing such a great job of recycling!


----------



## Redfishr

Very impressive......


----------



## da fillthy hoe

Good looking work


----------



## TexasFlats

*Man vs. Boat*

The final showdown is here. I brought the boat to the house last night - time to take the fight to the next level.

The last trip to the shop, I almost had the basic rigging done. Despite my best efforts in measuring and planning, the engine harness and throttle cables were just a little too short. They actually fit, but they were banjo string tight. So disgusted, I spent the entire next day shaking down every process in the rigging job and made what I hope is the final list of items to acquire.

She won't be complete, but there should be a sea trial this weekend.

New cables, harness and all other small parts in hand - if I can just get the weather to cooperate......

TF

.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Good luck!


----------



## goldwingtiny

Don't forget your camera.


----------



## curtis1

So how did the first splashdown go? Awesome thread been following it for awhile.


----------



## jdsuperbee

curtis1 said:


> So how did the first splashdown go? Awesome thread been following it for awhile.


Geez, this is like a kid waiting for Christmas morning for me!

Tx Flats, I hope I'm not the only one addicted to this thread. You realize you'll have to start another project for the rest of us (with no talent) to follow! (Sylvan, are you listening?)


----------



## FTAC03

Anybody know who built the aluminum console riser and what the cost was?


----------



## curtis1

I'm jonesin here, i need a fix.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

T-Roy,
How bout an update. I'm ready to get it stuck


----------



## TexasFlats

chunkn' charlie said:


> T-Roy,
> How bout an update. * I'm ready to get it stuck*


As long as you're ready to help push it off too :slimer: We need to have a Mud Cut Challenge!

My wife's grandfather, Jim died Saturday night. He was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor around Thanksgiving and went downhill pretty fast. I was in Orlando Mon/Tues and flew back to Tulsa for the funeral on Wed. It was a moving ceremony - he was a 32nd degree Mason, Shriner, and a Navy Veteran. Well known and loved in his community - he was always looking for a way to help someone out if he could.

Had to cut the project a bit short last weekend with the news, so I didn't get as far as I planned. I did get the power steering bled, fuel hoses are complete, jack plate pump hoses are done. Motor side of the rigging is done and all cables and hoses have been routed into the console - just need to hook all the wiring up and test. Still need to finish the nida-core panel for the poling platform, install the forward deck hatch lid, and final coat of deck paint/webbing after sea trial.

TF


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Man, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope your wife is doing OK.


----------



## rllenos

Hey Troy, Tell Brandi we are thinking of ya'll... So sorry...

Ryan and Rebecca,


----------



## cheetah

Sorry to hear about your loss prayers for you and your wife's family sent. I lost my dad in March of 2008. The void willl always be there.
Andy


----------



## Tommy Railsback

*Great Job !*

Wish I could have been there to help you just to see what a 15' SS looks like inside the hull , I have an 86 Mdl. and having same problems you described , its either I do what you have done or spring for new hull ,

T.


----------



## TexasFlats

*Sea Trial*

It didn't sink or catch on fire, which I'm pretty happy about :cheers:

I met a friend of mine out on Caney Creek to float it.










It runs smooth and quiet, jumps up fast even without a cav plate. 2 of us, a dog, 15 gal of fuel, cooler full, no jack plate - 35.0mph at 4500rpm. Still need to adjust the throttle cables to get full throttle. I didn't get the jack plate working until we were almost ready to go - should run faster jacked up a couple of inches with full throttle.



















Pequeno:









Still have a few things to finish up, but it'll be easier to do it with a smile on my face.

TF

.


----------



## goldwingtiny

Congradulations on a job WELL DONE:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

WAY 2 GO!!

I'LL DRINK 2THAT


----------



## Redfishr

WOW, thats one nice scooter.......


----------



## Foxtrot704

Awesome job!!!


----------



## SPECKulator

That is a thing of beauty.:cheers:


----------



## cheetah

Awsome Job.. now lets catch some fish
Andy


----------



## shepard24

beautiful skooter, great thread!


----------



## TKoenig

whats that bad boy draftin now? looks like u gained an inch or two... 

she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bslittle79

TexasFlats,

I will feel your pain the first time you scrape over an oyster bed, scratch the paint during loading or launching, and mud up that deck. 

Once the initial shock is over that it's going to get scratched and dented, then you can relax and fish the heck out of it, haha.

Good job.


----------



## jdsuperbee

Congratulations on a beautiful boat! I'm going to miss your progress reports, but keep us posted on getting it dialed in.

BTW your pup looks just like the dog I grew up with. There never was a sweeter pup than her.


----------



## TexasFlats

bslittle79 said:


> TexasFlats,
> 
> I will feel your pain the first time you scrape over an oyster bed, scratch the paint during loading or launching, and mud up that deck.
> 
> Once the initial shock is over that it's going to get scratched and dented, then you can relax and fish the heck out of it, haha.
> 
> Good job.


First ding coming off the trailer - the ramp was so steep that it hit a crossmember on the way down. Dog helped out to get the deck all gakked up after he fell in. Heck, it's a boat - it's supposed to get dirty and dinged. I'm not looking forward to the oyster reef though.

TF


----------



## TexasFlats

TKoenig said:


> whats that bad boy draftin now? looks like u gained an inch or two...


It's a little bit higher than before, even with the added platform and heavier motor. We didn't have time to get pics while on plane, but at 35 it's just skimming the surface. Need to get busy on my cav plate after I get all the loose ends tied up.


----------



## bslittle79

TF, 

Since you took your time and thought long and hard on the layout and such any dreams about the boat while building? I've dreamed of fishing on the boats long before they are finished. I actually dreamed of driving a boat on the road like a car. Even a couple nightmares of the transom falling off, haha.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

I have not seen this post until today. I am pretty sure that I saw your boat on the trailer at the Home Depot on Highway 6 this weekend. I stopped and stared for a bit. Very nice!


----------



## Poon Chaser

very nice... Petrons all around!!!


----------



## TexasFlats

bslittle79 said:


> TF,
> 
> Since you took your time and thought long and hard on the layout and such any dreams about the boat while building? I've dreamed of fishing on the boats long before they are finished. I actually dreamed of driving a boat on the road like a car. Even a couple nightmares of the transom falling off, haha.


Yeah, a couple where I would take a rogue wave and the boat would break in half - but I'm feeling much better now...
Probably why I went overkill on the structural pieces.


----------



## TexasFlats

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I have not seen this post until today. I am pretty sure that I saw your boat on the trailer at the Home Depot on Highway 6 this weekend. I stopped and stared for a bit. Very nice!


Yep, that was me. Roby dog was in the back of the truck keeping an eye on it for me.

Disappointed _again _in the inventory selection at HD. Needed a 1/8" hose barb fitting for the water pressure gauge - didn't have it.


----------



## cclayton01

Nice ride TexasFlats!!!!

I seen you in Lake Jackson over the weekend...


----------



## bboswell

TexasFlats said:


> Yep, that was me. Roby dog was in the back of the truck keeping an eye on it for me.
> 
> Disappointed _again _in the inventory selection at HD. Needed a 1/8" hose barb fitting for the water pressure gauge - didn't have it.


If your engine is like my Yamaha you can forget getting that fitting anywhere but the dealer. The pipe thread is metric.

Boat turned out great! Feels all the better know YOU did it yourself doesn't it!


----------



## TexasFlats

bboswell said:


> If your engine is like my Yamaha you can forget getting that fitting anywhere but the dealer. The pipe thread is metric.
> 
> I'll check that out - thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Boat turned out great! *Feels all the better know YOU did it yourself doesn't it!*


That was part of my reasoning for going through so much trouble working on the boat. Would have been easier to just go get a new boat.

My dad was on a submarine during Nam. He told me the first thing they did once they got on board the ship was to learn every nut, bolt, pipe, hose, fitting, valve, etc. on the ship - every square inch. Made a lot of sense to me. Now I have that level of knowledge about my _ship_.

TF

.


----------



## Fishdaze

Great Job! You should be very proud of yourself for all the work you put into that boat, and the knowledge you now have.:brew:


----------



## jdsuperbee

Ok. Now, what's your NEXT project? Offshore...Hmmmmm?


----------



## Coastdog1

Now there's a sight! I especially like the raised console. The proportion is right on. If you know of another classy project hull like your Shallowsport let me know. All of a sudden I have the bug!


----------



## fwoodwader

I've was following this thread last year and I just checked back in and all I can say is awesome job...


----------



## saltshaker1

Best 17-page book I've ever read. If it wasn't for the pics...I wouldn't have a clue what you were describing. Awesome job without one misspelled word.  That, in itself, made for easy reading. Thanks for sharing this project with us. You should be commended. :cheers:


----------



## redfishrt

*Congratulations!*

TF,

This is an amazing project. Your attention to detail and planning is evident. You definitely should have an awesome sense of accomplishment for your work. After the work you have done, minor repairs to the hull from your trailer ding is a piece of cake!

Redfishrt


----------



## kmart64

*hull ?s*

I just started research on my own boat project and found this awesome thread....VERY IMPRESSIVE. You have mad skills, patience, and determination TF. Hats off to ya.

I'll PM you w/ my ???s.


----------



## dbarham

sweeet


----------



## robul

congrats to you on a job well done!!!! Thanks for sharing your project with us I very much enjoyed reading along the way.  Now get her slimed up!


----------



## sweenyite

Nice boat!


----------



## jdsuperbee

I still wanna know what your next project is. Now that you're finished, I'm sure you have waaaaay too much time on your hands. And besides, nobody this year is posting any exciting build projects! 
So, it's up to you to provide fodder for all of us vicarious builders...


----------



## paragod

Ill send ya mine !


----------



## shoalcat_james

Pure and simple "Amazing"! Good looking boat TF


----------



## stew1tx

Man, I got sucked in looking at the whole thread, after just starting at page 10 for a quick peek. AWESOME job! I hope to see ya on the water sometime. Did you do the aluminum work yourself?


----------



## reelfishin

This is the best rebuild I have ever seen,I did the inside of my boat last year and it was a carpeted boat and I gel-coated and splattered it how ever I wouldn't post any pics I couldn't follow you please tell me more about the epoxy and graphite where you got it and application thank you and sweet ride


----------



## Shallow Sport68

I'v got a lot of questions for you Flats...lol


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Majekster said:


> Yeah, that was my biggest concern (obviously)... there were A LOT of scratches through the gelcoat on the bottom side, down to the fiberglass...very solid hull, no cracks & no deflection in the transom...
> 
> there was evidence of two spots (one on each side of the hull) where the previous owner had allowed the trailer to rub holes (literally) in the side of the boat, through the fiberglass (and it was poorly repaired with gelcoat and silicone reinforcement...aka smear silicone over the whole thing & surely it'd hold..haha)... and there were quite a few holes from accessories he had mounted on the deck, which weren't filled (about 8-10 holes, from a t-top & ice chest brackets, etc.).
> 
> ...stringers look good and I've drilled a quite a few 1/2" holes in various spots along the sides, assuming the foam would be wet inside them as well, however, every spot I tested was dry.
> 
> as of now I attempted repairing the gel coat on bottom and with little luck in material choice, I decided not to skimp on the gelcoat and just have a boat repair shop re-do the bottom side....it's been there for 2 months now and they are currently polishing...should be ready soon. I did go over there frequently for the first couple weeks while they were filling the gouges and accessory holes in the rear (depth finder(s)...jackplate hoses, and other holes the previous owner had)...the boat looked great prior to spraying the new gel coat...now it's completely sprayed and I've yet to get over there.
> 
> Here's some more pics from a couple months ago:


I know this is an old post,but i was wondering how the Majek came out?


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Who makes allum fuel tanks in town? what the going price for a 40 gal?.


----------



## TexasFlats

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Who makes allum fuel tanks in town? what the going price for a 40 gal?.


SS68,
I'm sure you could find someone local to build a tank, but this is one item that I needed a seasoned professional to help out with. Can't remember the dozens of places I found, but I chose RDS Aluminum in Florida to build mine. 
http://www.rdsaluminum.com/contact.html

Send them a drawing of what you need and they will respond with a dimensioned CAD drawing and a quote. I'm sure I wore their engineer out before we finalized the design. Price was in the same range as all of the others. I would guess a custom 40gal will be about 400-450 to your door.

TF

.


----------



## Foxtrot704

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I know this is an old post,but i was wondering how the Majek came out?


Majekster is a buddy of mine. I just spoke to him on the phone earlier today and he told me he is getting ready to put the new deck on. He's done a lot prep work on the stringers getting them ready for the new deck. He had a shop take care of the gel coat work on the hull and it looks 100% better than before.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Foxtrot704 said:


> Majekster is a buddy of mine. I just spoke to him on the phone earlier today and he told me he is getting ready to put the new deck on. He's done a lot prep work on the stringers getting them ready for the new deck. He had a shop take care of the gel coat work on the hull and it looks 100% better than before.


Nice,tell him to post up some pictures.


----------

